
UK Snoopers' Charter gagging order drafted for LINX directors - mocko
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/02/17/linx_snoopers_charger_gagging_order/
======
bifrost
This is pretty icky but not terribly surprising given most countries positions
about internet surveillance. More reasons to want crypto.

